# Re-design of garage workshop



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

Just finished re-vamping my garage work shop, to make better use of storage and workability. When I bought the house, the garage had one wall full of cubby-hole shelves, which were not really useful. So, I moved some things around to give me longer shelves, put a bench in the middle, and set some more shelving on top, with two pegboard wings to hang stuff:










Then, I switched the table saw and mobile bench to where the bandsaw was, and put a small bench against the metal colum supports:










On the other side, I put the bandsaw and a small small rack for my clamps...haven't touched the scrap storage yet tho...:










Now the only thing I need to do is put some decent lighting in, the current one bulb socket on each side is way too dim...


----------



## Dewood (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice looking work space. Good lighting is very important for safety and accuracy.


----------

